# New member



## Confusedlady1214 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi my name is A, we have been together for 5 1/2 years and have a 4 year old daughter. These last few months have been really tough. Im going to post in the considering divorce forum. But since saturday we separated now my mind is regretting it.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

What happened in your marriage that you had to separate?


----------



## Confusedlady1214 (Feb 12, 2020)

I posted it in the contemplating separation forum.


----------



## HolyPepa (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry to read this..


----------



## datguy (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome, but sorry to you


----------



## Truth22 (Feb 15, 2020)

What happened? Y seperation?


----------

